

What are some examples of software being used to solve major social problems? - andrewlouis93

Title question really says it all.&lt;p&gt;The only caveat is that these technologies are being worked on right now, and it has to be software.
======
informatimago
What is a major social problem?

Any software that's used in such a way that more than one person is impacted
by its use, has a social impact, and possibly solves a social problem (or
could cause one).

When the chief of the tribe only had 30 people in his tribe, it was easy to
keep tabs on them all. Nowadays, a tribe chief has on the order of 300 million
peoples to keep tabs on, not counting the other tribes. Then software such as
PRISM solves the social problem of helping the tribe chief keep tabs on his
people.

